# Yeah Yeah I Bought Another Cheapo Seiko Dear....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually I dont have any hassles with my other half and my watch buying but I know many of you do... So I went to Tokyo over easter and thought I would buy a watch whilst I was there... I knew it had to be a Japan only model and given my love of Divers it would be from the Prospex range...

Anyway I came home with this.... and Im in love with it... its way beyond anything else Seiko Ive ever seen and I got it for a nice price which always helps. 



I know people have slagged off the bezel clamp screws on this, but the watch is mostly Ti and the braclet is a work of art. The chamfered case sides mean the large and tall watch is one of the most comfortable watches I own, maybe the most comfortable... The second hand sweeps like an accutron without any hum and it keeps great time as you would expect from the Grand Seiko movt.

These seem hard to come by even in Japan and I looked everywhere to get this one - the store only had this one as well. It seems most of the Prospex range is hard to come by in the usual haunts in Tokyo. In the end I got this one at Yodobashi Cameras watch store in Shinduku for those that know it.

All in all its a stunning bit of kit and im very happy. Yes its an expensive Seiko, but its worth it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo-Hoo!!









Very nice Jon 

Im glad you had a good time away mate


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed







Money is not important as long as you think it's worth it 

Great photo as well


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys! I think I have a Panerai in a box somewhere... this Seiko has defo ousted it for a while.... Its also meant my new Doxa TG SH which arrived this morning hasnt even been sized... there seems little point atm...









Er Phil, didnt we have a thread that said Seikos were the best value for money?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Jon, well done









For years I wanted to go to Japan, to check out their specalist old & new Hi Fi (mostly valve stuff) and the old bike scene (I really would have liked to own a Lilac or Marusho V Twin also a Meguro & Hosk single etc) now there`s all the Japanese market watches









Unfortunately now I don`t fly


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one Jon, well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get there I would go... (er I did so thats a bit irrelevant I guess!) The older bike scene is cool out there. They have a new trend for taking 80s bikes, lopping off the rear end and fitting a wide seat, huge baloon off road tyres and a bright painted or polished tank, the rest is just restored and thes ethinsg look and sound amazing...

The older hifi scene is dwindling as they have new used electrical item rules about testing voltage etc, but its still available it seems....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon

KUDOS to you, that is a great watch...

...love to see some more pictures.

Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Deano, will do some more when I get some time. I will do a comparison shot with some current faves too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It looks superb Jon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is a beautiful watch jon, I just can't get my brain around the PR indicator. My brain say it's a great idea and why don't all auto's have them but my eyes say bugger that dial would sure look perfect without it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks John!

PG - yes its a strange thing but Id never had one with the PR indicator before, it means when you pick it up you want to see it add its power so i keep getting it wound up really quickly! Im sure that will pass... I mean, how old am I!?!?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Jon! Fantastic piece of kit!









Tell me you tried the Kobe beef!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jon, Thats one hefty looking watch, and I don't mean in mass, I mean in presence, very nice.

Did somebody say kobe beef? I brought a some back recently, but it wasn't appreciated at home







they asked why I went all that way and brought back meat!







but they did like the new video projector I found there, amazing thing is I bought it the day before coming back and it was in my hall when I arrived home!

Go to japan if you want real service.......from anyone.........or just buy from Roy









Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

no Hakim its one regret we had - we tried pretty much everyother food tho - Ramen, yakitori, sushi, sashimi, tempura, street food (octopus balls in batter wasnt nice, curried donut was good and various crepes were good too) etc etc

Brits dont really get the eating beef raw thing tho. I was raised in Holland where filet American is all the rage, tho my dad made the guy in the local bar cook his to my unending embarrasment...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great watch Jon,

I hadnt realised it was a spring drive until you mentioned it in the new toy thread.

Have you had the back off yet
















How's the accuracy?

Foz


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> Great watch Jon,
> 
> I hadnt realised it was a spring drive until you mentioned it in the new toy thread.
> 
> ...


The accuracy is sposed to be staggering but ive not tested it yet - ive been trying to wear it in a bit first in case im shocked in a bad way!
















Er the back is staying firmly on I think - Id like to keep its 600m depth rating intact as I intend to use it on holidays etc as I always have a Seiko for use on holioday!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> octopus balls in batter wasnt nice


Especially for the Octopus











JonW said:


> Brits dont really get the eating beef raw thing tho.


Well my steaks are always running red.....mmm makes my mouth water thinking about it.....so not much different really, just not so warm









Best regards David


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a stunning watch, and I didn't notice it said "Spring Drive" 'till I had a second glance at the dial...WOW! You lucky man!







My watchmaker showed me a brochure of the Sring Drive only yesterday ( on the "regular" models ) and I must say I was impressed. He's getting one in the shop in about one month, so I have to take a closer look then. Pricey, but with that movement it sounds astonishing - within one second a day accuracy! Hmmm, now what watches can I sell to get this one...







Congrats on your new watch!

Knut


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok the watch is now on test... we shall see!









David - youre a rare beast it seems, most Brits I know prefer their steak cooked to a lump of wood.









I gave up steak cos it was so chewey and have only just started eating it again out here as its a defo improvement in raw ingredient quality in this market.

Knut - the same movt is used in the Grand Seikos and they have some nice looking but rather plain for my taste watches. This seems to be the only diver and it has a GMT hand which seems strange, but I need one to keep track of the time in the UK as well as here.

I just can seem to be without this watch atm....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Seriously nice watch Jon! The decision to buy that was a good one







. The decision to try octopus balls in batter.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ, they looked good honest... chopped spring onion on top with mayo and everything!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Russ said:


> The decision to try octopus balls in batter.....


Lovely watch Jon, but I didn't even know that octopi had balls. I wonder how many they have with all those legs?

As a quck vote for us Brits, I am one and I love sashimi, sushi and shabu-shabu ( I think that's the one with raw meat and egg that you cook (slightly) at your table?) and I love rare steak!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

quoll said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > The decision to try octopus balls in batter.....
> ...


ahh no not actually 'balls' but balls of batter with octopus bits inside them... the bits were chopped up legs... and were sadly a bit overcooked and rubbery...









me too mate... I love all that uncooked/just cooked fresh taste... never had shabu-shabu....


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

I love rare beef, lamb, tuna and alsmon. I'm quite happy eating beef and fish that hasn't been cooked at all. I can't see anything wrong with it at all, but most of my workmates think I'm an absolute animal just becasue I'll eat something that hasn't beeen cooked 'til its grey.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JonW said:


> Ok the watch is now on test... we shall see!


Im not an accuracy freak but this watch sure is... after 6 and a bit days its only a smidgen of a second out from what it was set to...









Am I impressed... youbetchya!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

That is very impressive Jon!


----------

